# 05 Ram 2500 Death Wobble



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

For the last month everytime I hit a bump or imperfection on the highway my stearingwheel would "shimmy." Just over the 4th of July weekend while driving on highway the whole front end shook violently and I had to slow down to about 30mph for it to stop. This happened frequently every time I drove over a bump. Pretty scary. This is the second time I've had to take it to the dealership for this type of problem. Thank god its still on warranty.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Mine got that bad......replaced all 4 ball joints with greasable ones and havent had a problem since.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

IF the ball joints aren't bad, and the problem persists. Buy a steering box brace.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

*whobble*

talked to 1 of the techs in the dodge truck shop. they said either ball joint(s), or tie rods.....

He did say be prepared if its the ball joints. The last 2500hd that came in cost over 1200 bux..... he said a few have come in needing over 4000 in front end work.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had 7 dodges with the diesels, and out of 7 4 have done this. Mine were usually fixed by rotating the tires. Although had to replace a steering box bracket as said in another post. Most of the ones that did it to me were the 4x4 duallys. Never had it happen on a 3/4 ton.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, a dealership will charge about $1200 to replace all 4 ball joints.

I bought my own at NAPA and had a mechanic do it for a total bill of $600.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, got the tuck back from the shop and they replaced a bunch of stuff. See for your self. Probably would have cost thousands if it wasn't on warranty. Funny thing is, I can still feel a little wobble when I hit bumps on the highway.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's because all you still need a new track-bar.
They will say it's in spec but replace it anyway.

I've run into this same situation at the stealer before..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;565769 said:
 

> That's because all you still need a new track-bar.
> They will say it's in spec but replace it anyway.
> 
> I've run into this same situation at the stealer before..


Looks like a dealer needed some work for a tech.

BTW, I knew you were going to say track-bar.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Are the tires stock size ? 
Seams many have issues with over sized D rated tires on 2500's. BF's are famous for creating this problem.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hard-pan bar......lol
I wanted to right after his first post but I thought it was obvious?

It seams the dealers are willing to throw parts at it in hopes of getting it right, :realmad: "replacement mechanics" 

It didn't throw a code?
We don't know what it is?
Typical dealer...


I,ve worn out a few sets of BFg's and never had a problem with there tires or any other brand.
If it is being caused by unbalanced tires you can't blame the tire.
blame the tech that balanced them or the driver for scrapping the wheel weights off...

ps if it was an unbalanced tire it would be wobbling of all the time.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

Jason, Ummmm looks like you were out of factory warranty. Did you by an extended warranty to cover after 3/36? WAs it a chrysler warranty? I just bought an extended warranty for my 05 which has 32k on it and iam hoping it was not a waste of money.... all the techs at my dealer (i work here as a IT guy) say a 1400 warranty gors a long way with these trucks.... Im covered for an additional 6/60 from the day i bought it.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

stillen;565913 said:


> Jason, Ummmm looks like you were out of factory warranty. Did you by an extended warranty to cover after 3/36? WAs it a chrysler warranty? I just bought an extended warranty for my 05 which has 32k on it and iam hoping it was not a waste of money.... all the techs at my dealer (i work here as a IT guy) say a 1400 warranty gors a long way with these trucks.... Im covered for an additional 6/60 from the day i bought it.


I had to pay a $100 deductable. After 36,000 miles I am only covered up to 60,000 miles or 6 years with the deductable. I am just about over 60,000 miles, so I am gonna need an extended warranty considering all the problems I have had with this truck.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

as a ne owner of a dodge prodcut, in this case a RAM.... I'm curious to hear hat problems you've encountered... My sierra I just traded had 223k on the clock, and since day 1, alls I put into it was brakes/tires/a radiator at 150k, 1 fuel pump.. thats it......


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 2500 4x4 with a Hemi and it had that problem, it was a bent trac bar. At the time I was running "C" load range tires on it. The dealer told me it was the tires, so I bought BFG rugged trails from them. I had run the C load range for about 20,000 miles so I thought they might have "broke down". That was o.k. for a while then it started doing it again, found out the wheel bearings on the driver's side needed replaced. Just had that done on Friday and the C series tires put back on. Now they tell me the ball joints are bad. Called O'Reilley's and $416 for upper and lower ball joints for both sides. BTW the truck has about 87,000 miles on it. Here I bought a solid front axle 3/4 ton so I wouldn't have front end problems. HAHA.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

My post about "Over Size" BF's was based on guys who lifted there front ends and stuffed over sized "C" rated tires that have a high weight rating but no "D" rating. From what I understand they dont have the sidewall rigidity of a "D" rated tire. So when they hit a hard bridge joint in the road or similar at speed on a turn they have issues with death wobble that was not there with stock "D" rated tires. The BFG 315 "C" rated tires are famous for this, probally more issues with them because they sell more then the rest put together. The other thing to remember is "over sized" tires put more stress on wheel bearings as well.

I have had zero "death wobble" issues with 5 Dodge 2500 series trucks, but I also run stock size "D" rated tires.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

99.9% of the time it's going to be the track bar. 94-01 (02 for 3/4 and 1 ton) the whole trackbar needs to be replaced because the tie rod end that attaches to the frame on the drivers side wears out. Or you can replace that end with a huges joint (I think that's the name off the top of my head) on the 03 and newer, you just have to replace the bushings.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

USMCMP5811;576378 said:


> 99.9% of the time it's going to be the track bar. 94-01 (02 for 3/4 and 1 ton) the whole trackbar needs to be replaced because the tie rod end that attaches to the frame on the drivers side wears out. Or you can replace that end with a huges joint (I think that's the name off the top of my head) on the 03 and newer, you just have to replace the bushings.


if im not mistaken the drivers side can simly replace the tierod end, as it scews off , it is the passenger side that is one peace? but it is the drivers side that goes bad more often

and im glad this subject came back up again .... YIPPY < SKIPPY :redbounce , my 94 has a "death wobble" when the passenger side wheel hits a harder bump at a high rate of speed. i only figured it out but driving a little off the road to avoid some road kill. and man she showed me a death wobble. i almost thought the tire was bouncing or something to that effect

however , i put the truck up in the air, and and saw zero signs of wear, no slop in any joints, every thing felt good and tight, like a 21 yr old should. im thinking since it just started i might need to give it time to let what ever item is bad wear a little more and shows signs


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

im putting a steering brace on my truck from bd performance it is supposed to give it a firmer feel and help with the death wobble

i seen it in diesel power magazine if any of you get it


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

here is the website for the steering box brace http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/...erformance_steering_box_stabilizer/index.html


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

elite1msmith;576455 said:


> if im not mistaken the drivers side can simly replace the tierod end, as it scews off , it is the passenger side that is one peace? but it is the drivers side that goes bad more often
> 
> and im glad this subject came back up again .... YIPPY < SKIPPY :redbounce , my 94 has a "death wobble" when the passenger side wheel hits a harder bump at a high rate of speed. i only figured it out but driving a little off the road to avoid some road kill. and man she showed me a death wobble. i almost thought the tire was bouncing or something to that effect
> 
> however , i put the truck up in the air, and and saw zero signs of wear, no slop in any joints, every thing felt good and tight, like a 21 yr old should. im thinking since it just started i might need to give it time to let what ever item is bad wear a little more and shows signs


Not sure about the 03 and newer dodges but, 94-01 (2002 3/4 and 1 ton) you can not replace the d.side end as it is all one piece, however, there is a company that makes an aftermarket repair for the d. side end called a lukes link.

http://www.lukeslink.com/


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

They replaced the steering wheel damper. Is that different from the steering box brace? I just put band new tires on it yesterday and it seems to be helping the situation.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Plow Dude;585255 said:


> They replaced the steering wheel damper. Is that different from the steering box brace?


Absloutly...and thats usually what fixes them. 

Seen it many many times....tech's replace everything under the sun related to the steering trying to fix the death wobble on these Dodges, and never change the damper...until last.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I have an 03 2500 with 120k miles. At approximately 30k miles I had the death wobble. The factory replaced the stearing stabilizer. Within 10k miles I had to replace the U-joints, wheel bearings and tie rod ends. Last winter I got hung up and ripped off the stearing stabilizer. Had to get to a job so I drove the truck the way it was. Had the death wobble same as before. The wheel shakes violently over 75 miles per hour and wouldn't calm back down until I stopped and re-started. I just had to replace the wheel bearings, ball joints and U-joints.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I had all the ball joints replaced and a new u-joint on the rear drive shaft. Also had a new steering stabilizer put on and an alignment. I put the "C" load range tires back on, the BFG's were almost smooth. I haven't had any problems so far, so I think it is fixed. I hope.


----------

